# [presque OFF] mécanisme d'update

## gbetous

bonjour,

une question qui m'interroge...

lorsque j'update un logiciel, ou pire une librairie, j'ai du mal à voir comment ça peut marcher. en effet, je peux avoir le soft déjà lancé, la librairire déjà loadée, et tout marche, pas de conflit, pas de "transition", on me demande de rien rebouter.

un simple écrasement des nouveaux fichiers suffit-il, ou y a-t-il un mécanisme plus sioux ?

merci !

----------

## El_Goretto

Encore plus simple: tu ouvres un fichier avec mplayer, puis tu supprimes le fichier... c'est magique, ça continue de lire... C'est beau un OS  :Smile: 

----------

## nemo13

bonjour,

1) ton soft est sur ton disque dur

2) quand tu "lances" ton soft ; c'est en gros équivalent à :

2.1° copier ton soft en ram

2.2 l'exécuter

---> ( l'original est toujour sur le disque dur )

3 quand tu mets à jour ton soft ---> c'est celui sur ton disque dur qui prend la baffe.

Asimov te dirait : la carte n'est pas le territoire.

A+

----------

## truc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Encore plus simple: tu ouvres un fichier avec mplayer, puis tu supprimes le fichier... c'est magique, ça continue de lire... C'est beau un OS 

 

d'ailleurs si tu regrettes d'avoir supprimé ce si bon film, tu trouves le pid de mplayer, et tu peux le "restorer" comme ça

```
ls -l /proc/$(pidof mplayer)/fd

total 6

lrwx------ 1 truc truc 64 2008-02-26 14:20 0 -> /dev/pts/14

lrwx------ 1 truc truc 64 2008-02-26 14:20 1 -> /dev/pts/14

lrwx------ 1 truc truc 64 2008-02-26 14:20 2 -> /dev/pts/14

lr-x------ 1 truc truc 64 2008-02-26 14:20 3 -> /home/truc/radios/Imogen Heap - Hide and Seek.mp3 (deleted)

lr-x------ 1 truc truc 64 2008-02-26 14:20 4 -> /dev/snd/timer

lrwx------ 1 truc truc 64 2008-02-26 14:20 5 -> /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p

```

```
 cp /proc/$(pidof mplayer)/fd/3 test.mp3

 ls -l

total 11620

-rw-r--r-- 1 truc truc 3638839 2008-01-02 15:59 09 - Aqualung - Strange & Beautiful.mp3

-rw-r--r-- 1 truc truc 4137247 2008-01-02 15:45 14 Missing [Live].m4a

-rw-r--r-- 1 truc truc     162 2007-10-26 13:13 radionova.pls

-rw-r--r-- 1 truc truc 4098507 2008-02-26 14:21 test.mp3

```

(nan truc c'est pas mon vrai user...)

verifiez que c'est bien le même et renommer le! si vous y tenez vraiment!  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Wah, me coucherai moins bête ce soir!  :Smile: 

Je ne savais pas qu'on avait accès direct à la cible d'un file descriptor (fd)... mortel  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Je ne savais pas qu'on avait accès direct à la cible d'un file descriptor (fd)... mortel 

 

via /proc/<pid> t'as accès à énormément de choses sur un process, mattes un coup

----------

## Pixys

[OFF]

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Asimov te dirait : la carte n'est pas le territoire.

 

C'est pas Asimov, c'est Alfred KORZYBSKI.

L'assertion : "la carte n'est pas le territoire" reflète un principe de sémantique générale.

[/OFF]

----------

## gbetous

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Wah, me coucherai moins bête ce soir! 

 

Ah bin moi aussi !!!

Merci à tous   :Very Happy: 

----------

